# Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....



## winne77 (30. August 2017)

Servus

Ich habe 1997 in Bayern meine Fischerprüfung abgelegt, das ging alles ohne grosse Probleme obwohl ich meinen Wohnsitz in BW habe.
Ich bekam in meiner BW Gemeinde ohne Probleme meinen Fischereischein und er wurde mir seither 2x verlängert trotz meines Bayrischen Prüfzeugnises.

Jetzt bei der 3 Verlängerung wird die Prüfung nicht mehr anerkannt da ich ja eine Bayrische Prüfung habe.

Bei dem netten Gespräch teilte mir die Dame mit, selbst wenn ich einen 2 Wohnsitz in Bayern anmelde und ihn mir dort auf Lebenszeit ausstellen lasse wird dieser ungültig im folgenden Jahr.

Leute, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen bin gerade sehr gefrustet...|krach:


----------



## anglermeister17 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

@winne: Kann eigentlich nicht sein, ich hatte denselben Fall mit BW als jmd der aus RLP stammt. Sogar mein Prüfungszeugnis von damals war in den Archiven nicht mehr vorhanden, eine beglaubigte Bestätigung der unteren Fischereibehörde von RLP reichte aus, mein Schein wurde ohne Probleme verlängert hier, auf 10 Jahre. Und wie wird genau begründet, dass ausgerechnet die 3. Verlängerung nicht wnerkannt wird, obw die vorigen beiden anscheinend KEIN Problem waren? 

DAS wäre wohl mal wichtig zu wissen.

Alles Gute und viiiele gute Nerven dir in jedem fall.


----------



## winne77 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

Laut Gemeinde haben die sich extra deswegen in Stuttgart erkundigt :

Die Fischerprüfung wird nicht anerkannt weil diese in Bayern abgelegt wurde.

Der Schein ist von 99- bis - jetzt ohne Pause gültig gewesen


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

Welche Gemeinde ist das denn?

Bist Du evtl. umgezogen in B-W? 

Komische Sache - ich hab immer ohne Vorlage verlängert bekommen, Schein hatte ich ja.

Hab jetzt lebenslang und muss nur alle 10 Jahre Fischereiabgabe zahlen.

Und normalerweise werden bayerische Prüfungen (weil auch mit Kurs etc.) problemlos anerkannt.


----------



## Taxidermist (30. August 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*



> Ich habe 1997 in Bayern meine Fischerprüfung abgelegt, das ging alles ohne grosse Probleme obwohl ich meinen Wohnsitz in BW habe.


Wann, jetzt oder damals?

So wie du das darstellst, ist es zumindest missverständlich!
Ich nehme an, du hast damals die Prüfung in Bayern abgelegt, aber warst zu dem Zeitpunkt in BW gemeldet?
Warum machst du denn so was?
Da warst du wohl schon damals schlecht informiert und hast nur Glück gehabt, bei der ersten Ausstellung des Fischereischeins, denn diesen hätten sie dir damals schon verweigern können/müssen!
Dann kann ich mir vorstellen, das die sich jetzt quer stellen.
Zuvor ist es denen wohl einfach nicht aufgefallen?
Ist zwar kleinkariert, wenn die sich jetzt zieren, aber Verwaltungen und besonders die in BW (und Bayern) sind nun mal so!

Jürgen


----------



## winne77 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

Es hat sich nichts geändert an der Adresse seit ich die Prüfung abgelegt habe.


Gemeinde Dischingen.


----------



## Lajos1 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

Hallo,

ich kann zu BW nichts sagen, aber wenn ich mit Wohnsitz in Bayern meine Fischerprüfung in einem anderen Bundesland mache, gilt diese auch nicht in Bayern.
Wie hast Du das mit der Anmeldung in Bayern geschafft, normalerweise muss man sich nämlich bei der Gemeinde zur Fischerprüfung anmelden, in welcher man seinen Wohnsitz hat. Zumindest war das früher so.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## winne77 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

Mein Wohnsitz war schon immer BW auch als ich die Prüfung abgelegt habe.

Zuvor ist es denen wohl einfach nicht aufgefallen?

Nach 18 Jahren


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

Dann wohl Pech gehabt, so wie Jürgen geschrieben hat, ist denen jetzt erst aufgefallen:


> *Verordnung des Ministeriums für Ernährung und Ländlichen Raum zur Durchführung des Fischereigesetzes für Baden-Württemberg (Landesfischereiverordnung - LFischVO -)*
> 
> *§ 14
> Sachkundenachweis*
> ...


----------



## winne77 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

@ Lajos

Das war damals der einzige Kurs im Umkreis von 30 km,als ich mich damals angemeldet habe gab es keine Problem.

Musste damals von Oktober bis März fast jeden Sonntag für 3 Std auf den Vorbereitungskurs fahren.

Selbst von der Fischereibehörde in Starnberg wurde ich ohne Probleme zur Prüfung zuglassen obwohl Wohnhaft in BW.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

Sowas ist zwar rechtlich umstritten, aber solange das nicht in B-W durch eine Normenkontrolle abgeschafft werden würde, eben weiter gültig. 

Dazu gabs ein Verwaltungsgerichtsurteil, allerdings unter anderen rechtlichen Voraussetzungen (Rheinland Pfalz), wo RLP gezwungen wurde, im Saarland abgelegte Prüfungen zu akzeptieren (aber interessante Begründung, deswegen Hinweis Normenkontrolle):
https://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/lehrgänge-zur-fischerprüfung-2017/


----------



## n1c0 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann wohl Pech gehabt, so wie Jürgen geschrieben hat, ist denen jetzt erst aufgefallen:


Sowas dämliches... in anderen Bundesländern braucht man nicht mal nen Sachkundenachweis oder nen Angelschein und dann sowas... 

Es muss umbedingt ein einheitliches Fischerreigesetz her oder besser noch ein Modell wie in Holland. Wird in Deutschland nur leider nicht passieren |krach:


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*



n1c0 schrieb:


> Es muss umbedingt ein einheitliches Fischerreigesetz her


Dran denken - das "einheitliche" könnte auch der B-W - Schrott sein, oder mit Abknüppelgebot wie in Bayern etc...

Ob Du das dann auch noch fordern würdest? 
:q:q:q


----------



## n1c0 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

Stimmt auch wieder Thomas 

Dann ergänze ich es noch um den Begriff "anglerfreundliches"... ich finde das in RLP eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

die Geister, die man rief und so ...
:q:q:q

Da ist die Ergänzung "anglerfreundlich" mehr als geboten...
#6#6


----------



## cafabu (30. August 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

Andere Bundesländer andere Sitten. 
Meinen Schein habe ich vor über 20 Jahren in Hamburg gemacht. Bisher habe ich keine Probleme. In den Jahren in Niedersachsen und Schleswig-Holstein immer wieder verlängert worden.


----------



## wobbler68 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

Hallo

Zitat:Zuvor ist es denen wohl einfach nicht aufgefallen?

Nach 18 Jahren



Ja, so sind die Beamten.|znaika:#4 Langsam aber gründlich.

 





Aber der sprang mich direkt an.


----------



## Taxidermist (30. August 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

Was ich allerdings recht unfair finde, dass die dir damals in Bayern bei Kurs und Prüfung nicht gesagt haben, dass du dir deren Prüfung in BW aufs Klo hängen kannst, wenn du dort gemeldet bist!

Jürgen


----------



## winne77 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

@ Taxi 

Die Themaitik ist hier erst die letzten 5 Jahre aufgekommen mit Bayr. Prüfung und Wohnort BW

Wir haben hier 400 m bis zur Bayr. Grenze und hier aus der Gemeinde haben viele im Bayr. Nachbarort diePrüfung abgelegt, die letzten 5 jahre.

Und somit auf der Gemeinde keinen Schein bekommen, ich hatte ja nie das Problem bekam den ja immer verlängert, bis jetzt...


----------



## Taxidermist (30. August 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

Ich wollte dir schon raten, dich für ein paar Tage irgendwo in Bayern anzumelden, um dann den dort erworbenen bayrischen Schein in BW überschreiben zu lassen.
Wird aber in deinem Fall und der Vorgeschichte auch nichts nützen, es bleibt die Tatsache, dass du bei Ablegung der Prüfung in BW angemeldet warst und diese hier dann nicht anerkannt wird!
Da wirst du wohl nicht drum rum kommen, dich im Herbst wieder zum Kurs, aber diesmal in BW anzumelden, leider!

Jürgen


----------



## winne77 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

Ich habe mich jetzt am Anwaltstelefon beraten lassen.

Der Sachverhalt ist folgender:

Auf meinem Fischereischein steht auf Lebenszeit d.h. ,die müssen meine Zahlung für die Fischereiabgabe annehmen,und der Schein kann nicht entwertet werden.

Ich habe auch nicht gewusst das ich einen Schein auf Lebenslang habe, dachte immer das er durch Zahlung der Abgabe immer verlängert wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*



winne77 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich jetzt am Anwaltstelefon beraten lassen.
> 
> Der Sachverhalt ist folgender:
> 
> ...



Dacht ich mirs doch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Komische Sache - ich hab immer ohne Vorlage verlängert bekommen, Schein hatte ich ja.
> 
> Hab jetzt lebenslang und muss nur alle 10 Jahre Fischereiabgabe zahlen.



*ABER für Deinen Anwalt* (nicht dass er falsche Pferde scheu macht):


> *Fischereigesetz für Baden-Württemberg (FischG) *
> 
> *§ 33
> Versagungsgründe*
> ...


----------



## winne77 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

Ach Mensch Thomas ,ich dachte jetzt klappts jetzt kommste mit sowas .

Ich hoff mal das ich das morgen voll klären kann, und die nichts von all dem wissen und wenn überhaupt in 18+ Jahren drauf kommen


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

das sollste Deinem Anwalt sagen, damit der vorsichtig agiert!


----------



## winne77 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

Werd ich machen ,Danke


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

gerne - ist mein Job ;-))


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. August 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

Sowas gibt es nur in Deutschland. So unnötig. Ich hoffe du kriegst das irgendwie hin, allein schon im Sinne der Vernunft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

Dass sich das widerspricht, mit Bürokrateutonien und Vernunft in einem Satz, wenns um Fischereigesetze geht, ist Dir aber schon klar?
:g:g:g


----------



## Lajos1 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Sowas gibt es nur in Deutschland. So unnötig. Ich hoffe du kriegst das irgendwie hin, allein schon im Sinne der Vernunft.




Hallo,

das gibts auch in Österreich. Die sind sogar noch rigider, wenn Du z.B. als oberösterreichischer Angler im Urlaub in Niederösterreich angeln willst, brauchst Du einen niederösterreichischen Fischereischein. Den bekommst Du zwar ohne Weiteres aber erstmal löhnen.
Bei uns dagegen gilt im Urlaub, dass der Fischereischein im ganzen Bundesgebiet anerkannt wird.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. August 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass sich das widerspricht, mit Bürokrateutonien und Vernunft in einem Satz, wenns um Fischereigesetze geht, ist Dir aber schon klar?
> :g:g:g



Ich denke da werde ich auch nichts dran drehen können. Es macht mich aber so unfassbar traurig, das jemand der seit 18 Jahren und mehr angelt jetzt so einen Dünnschiss mitmachen soll.

Alle in einen Sack und mit der Schippe druff sagt Opa immer......


----------



## harbec (30. August 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich denke da werde ich auch nichts dran drehen können. Es macht mich aber so unfassbar traurig, das jemand der seit 18 Jahren und mehr angelt jetzt so einen Dünnschiss mitmachen soll.
> 
> Alle in einen Sack und mit der Schippe druff sagt Opa immer......




... da kann ich Deinem Opa 1000-prozentig zustimmen!


----------



## Lajos1 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

Hallo,

was mich echt verwundert ist, dass man Winne beim Kurs in Bayern damals nicht gesagt hat, dass das eigentlich nicht geht. Bei uns wurde damals zu Kursbeginn abgefragt, ob und wo man sich zur Fischerprüfung angemeldet hat, bei entsprechender Antwort gabs die Kursgebühren zurück. Das war zwar hauptsächlich wegen der Ausschlussfrist damals (die Anmeldung zur Prüfung musste bis zum 30. November erfolgen, wurde dies versäumt, hieß es ein Jahr warten) aber dabei wären andere Unstimmigkeiten auch aufgefallen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

Warum sollten die das sagen, wenn sie Kohle kriegen für den Kurs und  Prüfung?


----------



## Franky (31. August 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

Wattn sch...
Aber mir wird es so ergehen, wenn ich nach Bayern gehen würde. Meine Bremer Prüfung von 1989 ist nicht anerkannt. Erst ab 1991 - was auch immer da geändert wurde. Der LFV Bremen weiss es nicht


----------



## funkbolek (31. August 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

Ich wuerde das Ganze vor das Verwaltungsgericht tragen.
Stichwort Vertrauenschutz, denn die Behoerden setzt sich in Widerspruch zu ihrem
eigenen Tun in der Vergangenheit.


----------



## Lajos1 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warum sollten die das sagen, wenn sie Kohle kriegen für den Kurs und  Prüfung?




Hallo, 

gut, vielleicht war es nur ein dummer Zufall, dass Winne da nicht aufgefallen ist.
Bei uns wäre jemand, für den der Kurs keinen Sinn macht (eben Winnes Fall oder das Versäumen der rechtzeitigen Anmeldung zur Prüfung) ohne Kosten heimgeschickt worden.
Ich meine so ehrlich sollte der Veranstalter des Kurses schon sein. Alles andere hat ein "Gschmäckle".


Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Alles andere hat ein "Gschmäckle".
> 
> 
> Petri Heil
> ...


logo, und?
Wär ja nicht das erste Mal....

Schon vor mehr als ca. 2000 Jahren - pecunia non olet....


----------



## winne77 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

So komme gerade von der Gemeinde,und habe mir das alles schriftlich geben lassen.

Die Damen haben dann den "netten Herren" in Stuttgart angerufen dieser teilte mir dann mit:
Der Fehler wurde 2x begangen ein 3 x gibt es nicht mehr.

Darauf sollte mein Schein eingezogen werden.

Erst als ich darauf hingewiesen hatte das die Abgabe für dieses Jahr noch bezahlt ist  sahen die dann davon ab.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

Hatte ich so schon ja befürchtet...


----------



## thanatos (4. September 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

Der Fischereischein hat ja eine lebenslange Gültigkeit ,die Prüfung ist in Bayern abgelegt worden - ergo müßten sie in Bayern auch die Fischerei -abgabe zur Verlängerung des Rechtes zum Erwerb einer Angelerlaubnis 
 annehmen und der Schein wäre wieder in ganz Deutschland gültig .


----------



## Lajos1 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*



thanatos schrieb:


> Der Fischereischein hat ja eine lebenslange Gültigkeit ,die Prüfung ist in Bayern abgelegt worden - ergo müßten sie in Bayern auch die Fischerei -abgabe zur Verlängerung des Rechtes zum Erwerb einer Angelerlaubnis
> annehmen und der Schein wäre wieder in ganz Deutschland gültig .




Hallo,

könnte eventuell klappen. Allerdings braucht man beim "echten" lebenslangen Fischereischein in Bayern auch nie mehr eine Fischereiabgabe zahlen.
Daneben gibt es noch den (Ein)Jahresfischereischein und den Fünf-Jahresfischereischein, der auch lebenslanger heißt, aber hier eben alle fünf Jahre die Fischereiabgabe zu errichten ist.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## porbeagle (4. September 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

Es gäbe noch eine ganz geringe Chance. 

Aufs Amt zu jemandem der die Geschichte nicht kennt und
sagen bitte umschreiben da die Adresse durch Umzug nicht mehr stimmt.

Mit etwas Glück ......


----------



## thanatos (5. September 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

so nochmal der Reihe nach -
 1.der Fischereischein - unbefristete Genehmigung zur Ausübung des Fischfangs 
 2. Nachweiskarte zur Fischereiabgabe - erst nach geklebter 
   Marke ist der Erwerb einer Angelkarte möglich .

 Im Fischereischein ist der Wohnsitz eingetragen und 
 das Land wo er Ausgestellt wurde - also müsste man in dem 
 Land auch problemlos die Fischereiabgabemarken bekommen
 man hat ja bei der Ausstellung auch den Wohnsitz akzeptiert 

 der Umtausch zu einem Fischereischeins des dem Wohnsitz entsprechendem - wo sollte da das Problem sein ;+
 dann würde BW auch in den Genuß der Fischereiabgabe kommen


----------



## thanatos (5. September 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

hallo Lajos - der Fischereischein hat schon lebenslange Gültigkeit ,was du schilderst - ja den Sch... hatten wir auch 
 jetzt hab ich zwei Scheine der eine nur zum kleben der Fischereiabgabemarken - ein Jahresverlängerung bekomme ich sogar im Baumarkt ist etwas teurer aber die länger fristige bekomme ich nur bei der "Unteren -  Fischereibehörde"
 ca 60 Km Fahrt |kopfkrat das macht die Differenz dann wieder glatt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*



thanatos schrieb:


> wo sollte da das Problem sein


Dass es B-W nicht darum geht, die sind halt anglerfeindlich, nicht nu beim Nachatangelverbot.

Gesetzeslage wurde ja dargelegt und ist eindeutig (auch wenn ich nicht glaube, dass die Sache einer Normenkontrolle wirklich standhalten würde - aber wer sollte das machen?)


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. September 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*



> erst nach geklebter
> Marke


In BW ist auch nix mit Markenkleben - hier wird immer nur amtlich gestempelt (auf max. zehn Jahre).

Ohne Gang zum Rathaus/Amt für öffentliche Ordnung geht hier gar nix.

Da kann man Glück oder Pech (je nach Bearbeiter) haben - mancherorts blecht man einfach die Abgabe für den gewünschten Zeitraum und bekommt seinen Stempel (bei relaxten Typen), anderswo muss das Prüfungszeugnis dafür vorgelegt werden (bei Vollblut-Amtsschimmeln).

Auf Lebenszeit ist hier sozusagen das eigentliche Schein-Papier, das aber dann erst mit dem Abgabe-Stempel gültig wird.

Der TE hat halt das Problem, dass er einen Fischereischein besitzt, der ihm nach damaliger Wohnsitzlage (= in einem anderen Bundesland) gar nicht erst hätte ausgestellt werden dürfen.

Nach amtlichen Maßstäben ist das Teil daher aus Gründen der "Prüfungsflucht" von vorn herein ungültig - in BW wie in Bayern, da Prüfungsort und offizieller Wohnsitz zum selben Zeitpunkt im selben Bundesland liegen müssen.

Bei einem entsprechenden Datenabgleich is da einfach Essig, da der TE seinen Schein damals unter "illegalen" Bedingungen erworben hat - die hätten ihm damals vorab sagen müssen, dass er das gleich bleiben lassen kann, wenn er zum Prüfungszeitpunkt in einem anderen Bundesland gemeldet ist.

Zwar echt krank, das alles - aber leider Realität.


----------



## Franky (5. September 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Nach amtlichen Maßstäben ist das Teil daher aus Gründen der "Prüfungsflucht" von vorn herein ungültig - in BW wie in Bayern, da Prüfungsort und offizieller Wohnsitz zum selben Zeitpunkt im selben Bundesland liegen müssen.
> 
> Das ist zwar echt krank, aber leider Realität.



So sehe ich das leider auch...  Gottseidank gibt es aber mit Bremen und Niedersachsen seit Jahren ein entsprechendes Abkommen. Mein Bruder hat "damals" seine Prüfung in Niedersachsen (mit Bremer Wohnsitz) abgelegt und ohne Probleme den Bremer Schein auf Lebenszeit bekommen. Ein Bekannter hat es andersherum gemacht, was ebenfalls nie Probleme irgendwo gab.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

wie bereits geschrieben:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sowas ist zwar rechtlich umstritten, aber solange das nicht in B-W durch eine Normenkontrolle abgeschafft werden würde, eben weiter gültig.
> 
> Dazu gabs ein Verwaltungsgerichtsurteil, allerdings unter anderen rechtlichen Voraussetzungen (Rheinland Pfalz), wo RLP gezwungen wurde, im Saarland abgelegte Prüfungen zu akzeptieren (aber interessante Begründung, deswegen Hinweis Normenkontrolle):
> https://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/lehrgänge-zur-fischerprüfung-2017/


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. September 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

@ Franky:

In BW war die schwäbische Kehrwoche bis vor gewisser Zeit noch gesetzliche (!!!) Pflicht - da hätte man theoretisch wg. zu spätem oder ausbleibendem Gehwegreinigen angezeigt werden können.

Dieses Gesetz gibt es zwar heute nicht mehr - aber die dahinter steckende Mentalität ist bis heute geblieben (auch auf amts-anglerischem Gebiet).

Ist hier halt leider die Hochburg der Stierheit. Bevor der TE da auf Verwaltungsebene klagt, dürfte ein Neuablegen der Prüfung die deutlich schnellere und günstigere Alternative sein.


----------



## Franky (5. September 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> @ Franky:
> 
> In BW war die schwäbische Kehrwoche bis vor gewisser Zeit noch gesetzliche (!!!) Pflicht - da hätte man theoretisch wg. zu spätem oder ausbleibendem Gehwegreinigen angezeigt werden können.
> 
> ...



Da sag ich mal nix zu:
http://www.bad-vilbel.de/upload/0/175/Straßenreinigungssatzung für Homepage.pdf


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*



> Ist hier halt leider die Hochburg der Stierheit.


bis auf solche Renitenzler wie mich  (siehe auch weitere schwäbische Freiheitsrenitenzler wie Gottlieb Rau  oder die  schwäbischen Bauern mit den 12 Artikeln, welche die erste Niederschrift von Menschen- und Freiheitsrechten in Europa sein sollen und die daraus resultierenden Versammlungen gelten als erste verfassungsgebende Versammlung Europas 1525)..

Also bei den Schwaben immer dran denken:
Trotz allem ischd und bleibd der Schwabe Goddes beschde Gabe...

Schwäbische Bürokraten und Verbandler sind aber (leider zugegeben) MINDESTENS genauso schlimm wie alle anderen!!


----------



## Franz_16 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*



winne77 schrieb:


> So komme gerade von der Gemeinde,und habe mir das alles schriftlich geben lassen.
> 
> Die Damen haben dann den "netten Herren" in Stuttgart angerufen dieser teilte mir dann mit:
> Der Fehler wurde 2x begangen ein 3 x gibt es nicht mehr.
> ...



Das ist schon ein starkes Stück.
Eigentlich auch ein schönes Thema für diese Regional-Satire Sendungen. Gibts sowas nicht im SWR? 

Wie willst du jetzt weiter verfahren? 

Nochmal zur Prüfung inkl. Vorbereitungskurs antreten oder willst du versuchen dir die Gültigkeit deines Fischereischeins zu "erstreiten"?


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*



thanatos schrieb:


> Der Fischereischein hat ja eine lebenslange Gültigkeit ,die Prüfung ist in Bayern abgelegt worden - ergo müßten sie in Bayern auch die Fischerei -abgabe zur Verlängerung des Rechtes zum Erwerb einer Angelerlaubnis
> annehmen und der Schein wäre wieder in ganz Deutschland gültig .



Der TE hat aber keinen bayerischen Fischereischein. Die Fischereiabgabe in Bayern wird erst fällig bei Beantragung des bayerischen Fischereischeins ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*



Franky schrieb:


> Wattn sch...
> Aber mir wird es so ergehen, wenn ich nach Bayern gehen würde. Meine Bremer Prüfung von 1989 ist nicht anerkannt. Erst ab 1991 - was auch immer da geändert wurde. Der LFV Bremen weiss es nicht




Nicht gang richtig:
Der in einem anderen Bundesland erworbene Fischereischein gilt nach Zuzug in Bayern weiter bis zum Ablauf seiner Geltungsdauer. Anschließend wird ein bayerischer Fischereischein ausgestellt, sofern die in einem anderen Bundesland abgelegte Fischerprüfung der bayerischen gleichgestellt ist.
Wenn du einen lebenslangen Fischereischein Bremen hast, wird der in Bayern umgeschrieben.


----------



## daci7 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

Möglicherweise hab ich das ja nicht mitgekriegt, daher nun meine Frage:
Steht in deinem Schein denn *wo* du *zur Ausstellungszeit* gewohnt hast? Oder wird das wirklich von den Herren aufm Amt geprüft?

Ansonste: Prüfungszeugnis hochkramen, *zu einem anderen Beamten gehen*, neuen Lappen beantragen, feddich.

Kann doch nicht sein, dass man generell die Prüfung neu ablegen muss, wenn man nach BW zieht?!

Erinnert irgendwie an Asterix & Obelix in dem Tollhaus ...


----------



## Lajos1 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

Hallo,

das Problem dabei ist, dass sein "bayerisches Prüfungszeugnis" in BW nichts gilt, wenn er zum Zeitpunkt der bayerischen Fischerprüfung in BW gewohnt hat.
Wie bereits erwähnt, wäre das ihm in einem ordentlichen Vorbereitungskurs gesagt worden. Oder hätte gesagt werden müssen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## thanatos (6. September 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

#q ich bin raus - bei solchem Schwachsinn fällt mir nix mehr ein #c 
 Deutschland einig Vaterland


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

Deswegen mein öfter gebrauchter Ausdruck statt Deutschland oder Bundesrepublik:
Bürokrateutonien ....


----------



## kaffeefreund (6. September 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

Meine Güte, ist das kompliziert...  
Aber steht denn im Bay. Prüfungszeugnis tatsächlich auch die ("falsche" BW-) Adresse des Prüflings?


----------



## Franz_16 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*



kaffeefreund schrieb:


> Meine Güte, ist das kompliziert...
> Aber steht denn im Bay. Prüfungszeugnis tatsächlich auch die ("falsche" BW-) Adresse des Prüflings?



Die Postleitzahl steht drin. Daran hab ich nämlich auch schon gedacht


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

Was etwas verwirrend ist an der Sache:
Wenn man sich in Bayern zur Prüfung anmeldet bzw bisher angemeldet hat zur Zeit des TE, dann musste man ja die Heimatadresse in Bayern angeben. Man wurde dann zur Prüfung in dem jeweiligen Landkreis bzw in der kreisfreien Stadt zugeteilt, abhängig vom Wohnort!  Die Prüfung wurden  zentral einmal im Jahr angehalten. Die Einteilung geschah immer unabhängig vom Ort, in dem man seinen Vorbereitungskurs absolvierte, sondern ausschließlich nur vom gemeldeten Wohnort.

Welchen Wohnort hast du denn angegeben? Du musstest doch einen bayerischen Ort melden?!


----------



## kaffeefreund (6. September 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

So ein Ärger... Da fragt man sich, wie ein solches Zeugnis überhaupt ausgestellt werden konnte. #q#c


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

Ich sehe die Schuld nicht bei den Behörden ...


----------



## daci7 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

Zwei Sachen dazu noch:

Ich hab auch mal in mein Prüfungszeugnis geschaut - da stehts auch drin ... ist also eher normal.
Bei meiner Frau übrigens auch - und die hat ihren Schein in Brandenburg gemacht obwohl wir in Berlin wohnen.
In meinem Fall (NRW gewohnt, NRW Prüfung gemacht gibts natürlich keine Probleme). Im Fall meiner Frau allerdings auch nicht.
Auf Nachfrage bei einem Bekannten (Amtsschimmel) meinte der zu der Situation auch nur, dass es ja nicht illegal ist die Prüfung woanders zu machen. Also das Prüfungszeugnis ist absolut rechtens. Nur halt nich in BW anerkannt.
Ziemlich sicher wirste mit dem Prüfungszeugnis zum Beispiel in Berlin oder Brandenburg 'nem Schein bekommen ... Ein Hoch auf unsere Bürokratie!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

Nochmal:
LANDESRECHT!! 
In B-W eben bis jetzt illegal.
Auch wenn wahrscheinlich bei einer Normenkontrolle (GRUNDVORAUSSETZUNG ZUR ÄNDERUNG, wenn Regierung nicht will!) kaum haltbar.

Aber bis jetzt:
GELTENDES RECHT!


----------



## winne77 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

Auf der Anmeldung stand meine BW Adresse und die steht auch auf der Urkunde.

Ich warte jetzt noch auf was schriftliches vom Amt, werde es dann  dem Rechtsanwalt vorlegen.

Wenn es Sinn macht aktiv zu werden werd ich es tun, ansonsten war es das für mich mit fischen.

Zu einem anderen Beamten kann ich nicht gehen weil es nur 1 zuständigen in der Gemeinde gibt.

Um einen Bayrischen Schein zu holen muss ich meinen Wohnsitz ummelden, leider reicht es bei der Sache nicht aus einen Bayrischen 2 Wohnsitz anzumelden,sondern muss der 1 Wohnsitz zur Ausstellung in Bayern liegen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. September 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*



> ansonsten war es das für mich mit fischen.



Das wäre aber wirklich extrem schade!

Ich wünsche Dir - unabhängig vom Ausgang - herzlich, dass Du  irgendwie weiter Spaß am Angeln haben kannst.

Nicht unterkriegen lassen #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. September 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*



winne77 schrieb:


> Ich habe 1997 in Bayern meine Fischerprüfung abgelegt, das ging alles ohne grosse Probleme
> 
> Bei dem netten Gespräch teilte mir die Dame mit, selbst wenn ich einen 2 Wohnsitz in Bayern anmelde und ihn mir dort auf Lebenszeit ausstellen lasse


Mal unabhängig von dem Idiotenkram die bayrische Prüfung wäre nicht mehr anerkennensfähig.
Meine uralte VDSF-Prüfung von 1976 jedenfalls ist schon mehrfach anerkannt worden.

Du kannst Dir in Bayern bei vorhandenem oder nur eben mal wieder kurz bestehendem Wohnort + Einwohnermeldung den Deinen bayerischen Landesfischereischein auf Lebenszeit ausstellen lassen, das ist je nach Nicht-Alter gestaffelt recht teuer, aber wenigstens final. 

Vergleichsweise in Niedersachsen ist lebenslang Standard und viel günstiger. 
(Starkes Süd-Nord Preisgefälle in derselben Bundesrepublik, nur mal anbei bemerkt :g )

Der andere Fall sind Vereine und ähnliche MItgliedschaften, die wie z.B. in Bayern einen bayerischen Landes-Fischereischein bei bayerischem Wohnort vorschreiben, aber nur dann wenn man dort auch wohnt. 
Als pendelnder Gastarbeiter braucht man das wiederum nicht zwingend. 

Man hat also mehrere Möglichkeiten, wenn die Regelung in BaWü jetzt genauso ist (?): 
- vorhandene oder gewünschte lokale Vereinmitgliedschaft
- vorhandener lokaler Wohnort
- vorhandener entweder externer oder lokaler bzw. externer und lokaler Fischereischein 
dann muss man die Folge entsprechend beachten oder geschickt für sich nutzen. 

Im schlimmsten Falle muss man eben mehrfache Landesfischereischeine am besten eben lebenslang erwerben, und das kostet zusätzlich ein Stück Geld |rolleyes, 
geht aber immerhin in Betracht der Dimension lebenslang. :q


----------



## Franz_16 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

@Winne 
schöner Mist ist das. Ich hoffe, dass dein Anwalt da noch was reißen kann.
Wäre extremst schade wenn du wegen so einem Quatsch das Fischen aufgeben müsstest. 

@Nordlichtangler
Es ist ja noch viel bescheuerter. 
Die "nicht anerkannte" Prüfung aus Bayern ist rein sachlich mindestens ebenbürtig zu der, die Winne jetzt nochmal ablegen müsste. 

Es gibt auch exakt überhauptnichts was Winne rein inhaltlich "nicht kann" weil er die Prüfung in Bayern und nicht in Ba-Wü. gemacht hat.

Es geht bei dem ganzen Schmarrn ausschließlich darum, Fischereischein-Tourismus zu unterbinden. Eine sachliche Grundlage dafür gibt es nicht. 

Asterix und Obelix - Passierschein A38 , sag ich da nur.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Asterix und Obelix - Passierschein A38 , sag ich da nur.


:q:q:q:q

RICHTIG!! DAS TRIFFTS GENAU!!! 

sorry, es ist ein Trauerspiel, gerade für Winne, aber das triffts so  haargenau, dass ich echt lachen musste..


----------



## Franky (11. September 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

1. Stock rechts, 2. Korridor links, letzte Tür auf der rechten Seite...

Und genau DA würde ich mich hinpflanzen und die ... Prüfung zähneknirschend mit viel Wut im Bauch noch einmal machen! Dabei aber immer vor Augen haben: der Vorturner kann nix dafür! 

Bevor ich wegen son Schiet nicht mehr Angeln gehen darf (ich betone DARF!) oder mich jahrelang vor Gericht zoffe und (die finanzielle Seite ausgeblendet) mein Nervenkostüm zerfleddere (ohne es am Wasser wieder flicken zu DÜRFEN)... 

Danach gehe ich mit dem "rechtsgültigen" Zeugnis zum Amt und verlange den Passierschein A39... Grünes Formular im Anhang von Rundschreiben B52.....


----------



## winne77 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

Ich hab mich 1997 schon mal zur Prüfung angmeldet in Bayern mit der gleichen Anschrift in BW.

1 1/2 Monate nach der Anmeldung bekam ich meine Einberufung zum Barras zum 1.3.98, und die Prüfung fiel auf das 1 Wochenende beim Barras an dem man ja bekanntlich in der Kaserne bleiben muss.....

Im Folgejahr habe ich dann nochmal alles gemacht.... und jetzt das...


----------



## Franky (11. September 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

Arschbacken zusammkneifn und durch :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

Interessante Sache aus dem Landtag aus 2010 schon dazu!!!!!
Kleine Anfrage des Abg. Nikolaos Sakellariou SPD
und
Antwort des Ministeriums für Ländlichen Raum, Ernährung und
Verbraucherschutz 

Gültigkeit des Sachkundenachweis

http://www.landtag-bw.de/files/live/sites/LTBW/files/dokumente/WP14/Drucksachen/7000/14_7298_D.pdf



> Kleine Anfrage
> Ich frage die Landesregierung:
> 1. Trifft es zu, dass lt. § 14 Landesfischereiverordnung (LFischVO) zur Erteilung
> des Fischereischeins ein Sachkundenachweis abzulegen ist und gem.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

und - was ist bisher passiert?

Eben.....................

zum erbrechen!!!


----------



## Deep Down (12. September 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

Interessant und Ansatzpunkt ist §33 FischerG, da das eine Ermessensvorschrift (kann) ist und daher nicht zwangsläufig die Versagung erfolgen muss! Insbesondere die laaaaaange Gültigkeitsdauer mit Verlängerung spricht gegen die Versagung und dass der Inhaber den Irrtum selbst nicht erregt hat!


----------



## Taxidermist (12. September 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Interessant und Ansatzpunkt ist §33 FischerG, da das eine Ermessensvorschrift (kann) ist und daher nicht zwangsläufig die Versagung erfolgen muss! Insbesondere die laaaaaange Gültigkeitsdauer mit Verlängerung spricht gegen die Versagung und dass der Inhaber den Irrtum selbst nicht erregt hat!



Ich hatte schon diverse Ermessens-Erlebnisse bei BW Behörden.
Es wird immer gegen den Bürger entschieden, ich meine wirklich immer, eine spezielle Eigenart im "Ländle"! 
Dort wo Staatsdiener der Meinung sind, der Bürger ist Opfer, ihnen ausgeliefert, um abgezogen zu werden!

Jürgen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. September 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

Ich bin einfach entsetzt wie ein derartiger Pups von einem Thema einen Beamten so Unmenschlich werden lässt. Stempel druff und lass den alten Mann angeln. 

Er hat die Kenntnisse abgelegt, er hat die Fertigkeiten, er hat den Schein ja schon innerhalb dieser Behörde verlängert bekommen. Das Problem ist eben, das viele Amtschimmel selbst scheinbar vom Leben nie gemocht wurden.

Wir reden hier ja nicht über Waffen, Gefahrengut oder sensible Angelegenheiten sondern einfach nur über einen Lappen um die Rute ins Wasser zu halten.

Der Typ hinter dem Schreibtisch gehört mal ans Dropshot zum Abkühlen in den nächsten Strom. Da fehlen einfach grundsätzliche Werte. Warum wundern sich Politiker wenn sich die Gesellschaft entzweit wenn von der Wurzel bis zum Spross nur ******** kommt ?

Blanker Wahnsinn!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. September 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

Dann sieht es ja wohl nicht nur so aus, sondern entspräche in der Tat dem Bild (siehe Nachtangelverbot und dergleichen), das BaWü in anglerischer Hinsicht das beschränkteste und allerletzte Bundesland ist, sozusagen der Angleralbtraum. :g

Exisitiert in BaWü überhaupt ein Anglerverband und eine Interessenvertretung der angelnden Angler? Oder ist das alles durch die IG Farben bzw. BASF, Bayer und Konsorten längst durchreguliert?


----------



## Taxidermist (12. September 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Dann sieht es ja wohl nicht nur so aus, sondern entspräche in der Tat dem Bild (siehe Nachtangelverbot und dergleichen), das BaWü in anglerischer Hinsicht das beschränkteste und allerletzte Bundesland ist, sozusagen der Angleralbtraum. :g
> 
> Da stimmt dein Eindruck, BW ist nicht nur was Angeln angeht, das allerletzte!
> Ich habe in meinem Vorleben so einige Bundesländer durch, aber so "stier" wie hierzulande gibt es woanders nicht, Bayern vielleicht mal ausgenommen!
> ...



Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Dann sieht es ja wohl nicht nur so aus, sondern entspräche in der Tat dem Bild (siehe Nachtangelverbot und dergleichen), das BaWü in anglerischer Hinsicht das beschränkteste und allerletzte Bundesland ist, sozusagen der Angleralbtraum. :g
> 
> Exisitiert in BaWü überhaupt ein Anglerverband und eine Interessenvertretung der angelnden Angler? Oder ist das alles durch die IG Farben bzw. BASF, Bayer und Konsorten längst durchreguliert?



HHHAAAAALLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!! 

Was schreib ich mir eigentlich diesbezüglich seit Jahren den Arsch ab, um euch das klarzumachen??

Weitere Infos zum LFV-BW:
Wahlprüfstein Nachtangeln Baden-Württemberg
Antworten, Beurteilung und Kommentare

Nachtangelverbot B-W: 
Nochmal vor den Koalitionsverhandlungen gemeldet..

CDU Baden-Württemberg: 
Partei ohne Werte - Mauscheln, tarnen, täuschen, tricksen..

Wahlversprechen Aufhebung Nachtangelverbot in B-W: 
Offener Brief an CDU

Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten!!

Minister Hauk: Nachtangelverbot bleibt in B-W bestehen

Bullinger: „Hauk darf unter grüner Aufsicht ein ausgeweidetes Restministerium verwalten“

Bullinger: Der Wortbruch der CDU und Hauks Respektlosigkeit gegenüber den Fischern sind beispiellos

LFV-BW und DAFV
Not trifft Elend

LFV-BW-Präsident von Eyb (CDU) verhindert mit die öffentliche Anhörung seines Verbandes im Ausschuss

LFV Baden-Württemberg: 
Fremdwort Kommunikation?
oder
Müssen Geschäftsführer lesen können?

Wie verlogen ist der LFV-BW?
Beispiel Wasserkraft: Verein topp - Verband Flop......??

Nix Neues bei Nachtangelverbot in Baden-Württemberg

Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar

Video: Politischer Fischereitag Hardt 2017 in Linkenheim - Angler stellen Politik(er)


----------



## Deep Down (12. September 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

Ist das denn nun eigentlich ein grundsätzlich lebenlanger Schein, der einmal ausgestellt, immer nur durch gelegentliche Zahlung verlängert wird oder werden bei Verlängerung auch die Voraussetzungen jedesmal neu geprüft?

Das wäre immerhin ein qualitativer Unterschied. 
Im ersten Fall ging es nur darum, dass das Interesse an der weiteren Nutzung des lebenslang erteilten Scheines durch Zahlung manifestiert wird. 
Die Zahlung der weiteren Gebühr damit eine Art Entgelt für die weitere Verwendung des Scheines. So kann man natürlich auch die Gebühr für eine einmalige Ausstellung mehrfach generieren!

Im zweiten Fall wären dann die Voraussetzungen für die Erteilung zu prüfen, was aber mit dem Sinn und Zweck einer lebenslangen Vergabe nicht unbedingt in Übereinstimmung zu bringen ist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. September 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was schreib ich mir eigentlich diesbezüglich seit Jahren den Arsch ab, um euch das klarzumachen??


Naja, so harsche Aussagen wie gerade sind ja nicht ohne bedürfen ja schon einer breiten Faktenlage :q, die hast Du gerade sehr schön untermauert! #6


----------



## Deep Down (12. September 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

Wer glaubt, das Behörden, Banken und Versicherungen das Wohl Ihres gegenüber im Fokus stehen haben, täuscht sich aber mächtig gewaltig. 
Die Entscheidungen im faktischen Ober-und Unterordnungsverhältnis sollte man überprüfen lassen. Mancher wird sich wundern, was zwar auf dem Papier als schlüssig dargestellt, sich bei rechtlicher Überprüfung dann aber als höchst fehlerhaft herausstellt.

König/Kaiser/Königin in einer Person ist diesbezüglich das Jobcenter! Was die den Bedürftigen als "von Gott geben" und "ist so" versuchen zu verkaufen, ermöglicht abendfüllende Vorträge! Diverse Namensänderungen haben das Problem leider nicht beseitigt!


----------



## Taxidermist (12. September 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Ist das denn nun eigentlich ein grundsätzlich lebenlanger Schein, der einmal ausgestellt, immer nur durch gelegentliche Zahlung verlängert wird oder werden bei Verlängerung auch die Voraussetzungen jedesmal neu geprüft?



Die jeweilige Überprüfung ist nicht usus, der Schein kann also ohne weitere Überprüfung durch Zahlung verlängert werden.
Muss aber nicht, denn manchmal kann, je nach dem wer da gerade sitzt, auch die Vorlage des Prüfungszeugnis verlangt werden.
Der BW Fischereischein auf Lebenzeit ist ohnehin nur eine Lüge, die Möglichkeit einer einmaligen Zahlung wie in Bayern, ist überhaupt nicht vorgesehen!
Der einzige Unterschied zum bisherigen Schein ist der winzige Aufdruck "auf Lebenszeit", gezahlt werden muss weiterhin, entweder 1x im Jahr, alle 5 Jahre, oder längsten falls für 10 Jahre.

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Naja, so harsche Aussagen wie gerade sind ja nicht ohne bedürfen ja schon einer breiten Faktenlage :q, die hast Du gerade sehr schön untermauert! #6



ja, wenn ich Blutdruck kriege formuliere ich DEUTLICH!


Untermauern kann ich immer...


----------



## winne77 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

So bei mir gibt es auch mal was neues, nachdem die Gemeinde 3 Monate für folgendes gebraucht hat, ich Zitiere mal:


Verfügung


1.Ihr bisheriger Fischereischein kann nicht mehr verlängert werden.Ihrem Antrag auf Verlängerung Ihres Fischereischeins kann erst nach dem Nachweis der ausreichenden Sachkenntnis entsprochen werden.

2.Ihr von der Gemeinde ausgestellter Fischereischein wird eingezogen und ist bei der Gemeinde abzugeben.


In Kürze mir wird die Fachkenntnis entzogen wegen Wohnort in BW und Prüfung in Bayern.

Erlaubnisscheine kann ich in jedem Bundesland kaufen obwohl ich in dem betreffenden Bundesland keine Prüfung abgelegt habe....


Widerspruch läuft gegen den Bescheid.


----------



## Grundelgott (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

Hallo, mir steht evtl. ähnliches bevor: Habe meine Prüfung in Bayern gemacht, war auch dort gemeldet, hatte aber einen Nebenwohnsitz in BW gemeldet und wohne jetzt wieder in BW. Ich sollte schon lange mal meinen Schein umschreiben lassen/mir nen BW Schein ausstellen lassen. Kann mir wegen nem Zweitwohnsitz auch so ein Strick gedreht werden? Grüße


----------



## Franky (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

Soweit mir bekannt geht es ausschl. Um Hauptwohnsitze. Der Rest ist m. w. Wurscht


----------



## Grundelgott (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ein Meisterstück aus Deutschen Amtsstuben....*

Danke, da bin ich beruhigt!


----------

